# ghost shrimp hlp plz



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm very new to ghost shrimp and i got a handful of these little guys today at Petsmart. my question is.. How do i know they are healthy enough to put in with my betta? 








This one has botches almost like fly poop on him. Is that normal?


----------



## JoshM (Jun 20, 2014)

Ghost shrimp's bodies are actually the color of what they eat. Don't worry your shrimp will be strong. If you witness agression, take the shrimp out. Be sure to put lots of hiding places for them.


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I was refering to the brown spots on the ghost shrimp. I didn't want to put it in with my Betta if it was carrying parasites. :-?

Out of the 4 I bought 1 died. 1 of the females layed her eggs yesterday sometime and then molted last night. I had totally forgot they do that and thought I had lost another one. Made me feel silly. :lol:

Compatibility has gone perfect. I just wish Ghost Shimp didn't freak me out. LOL :shock:



JoshM said:


> Ghost shrimp's bodies are actually the color of what they eat. Don't worry your shrimp will be strong. If you witness agression, take the shrimp out. Be sure to put lots of hiding places for them.


----------

